# Waupaca, WI - Tailgate Salter for sale, WI



## acswaupaca1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Henderson hydraulic drive salt spreader for sale. $1500.00

Located in Central Wisconsin. Worked great last season, only reason for selling is our truck that it was used on was in a accident and totaled the box out.


----------



## 4man (Apr 14, 2009)

Pm.ed


----------

